# gelding a 5 year old stallion



## DriftingShadow (Jun 4, 2012)

I had my horse Drifter gelded at the age of 6 going on 7 as soon as I bought him. His dominant attitude stuck around. He needed a serious come to jesus meeting, but giving him "brain surgery" as my vet likes to call it did indeed help.

So it may or may not help completely with your issues. Gelding or not, this horse needs to know you're boss. I would recommend working with a trainer.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I boarded a late gelded horse that had been done at age 7. He continued to show stallion traits, mainly if a mare was close to standing heat. He'd been taught to be respectful of humans altho he could get distracted a bit at that time.


----------



## bludog (Sep 4, 2013)

my buddy is a trainer, He made it a point that he did not get away with it. He roped him and tied him to the center post he calmed right down.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

A lot of the time the habits will still be there, the horse just won't be a driven by hormones. If you have a stallion who bites he will likely be gelding who bites. There will only be a difference in the intensity of his actions. Not sure if I'm explaining it well, but I hope it helps.

Also Kudos to you for gelding that stallion! A lot of men feel bad or like owning a stallion because it makes them feel macho.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bludog (Sep 4, 2013)

He never tried to bite just came towards us with his ears pinned but backed off before he got close. The woman that had him did a lot of work with him she died 3 years ago. He hasn't been touched since. got him sunday and the next day we trimed his feet with no problems. I think that's really good for a horse that hasn't been touched in 3 years.


----------



## bludog (Sep 4, 2013)

Here's a picture


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I had a stallion that was gelded at 8 yrs. He lost his attraction to mares but was always inclined to be aggressive if you weren't being a leader 100% of the time, you could never turn your back on him or allow him to take charge of any situation
Once he understood the rules he was a super smart horse and did everything asked of him with no argument
If you have any doubts about how experienced or confident you are then you should get help from someone who is - ASAP


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Sounds like he does have "some" respect. The women that previously owned him probably taught him manners but after so much time in the pasture, he will definitely need a refresh. You did the right thing by not backing down. It would be beneficial to you if you could enlist the help of a trainer or someone that has some experience in ground work. This horse sounds like he's an alpha male and will dominate if he can.

As for the gelding, it should humble him quite a bit. It took a little over a year for one of mine to "get over it" and he is still a jerk in the pasture with the mares. He doesn't mount them and is not dangerous to humans but does herd the mares and screams like an idiot when you take them away.


----------



## Ninamebo (May 25, 2013)

The testosterone levels in his body aren't going to disappear over night either. It will take a few months, actually. So he still might act stud-y for a little while- gotta be on your A game. Good luck, he's a cool looking guy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

I had a 13 year old Saddlebred stallion gelded after he had been thrown out on a 30 acre property with a handful of mares to run wild. He was downright dangerous as a stallion and would go after anyone who tried to get to HIS mares. The vet came right out and said she didn't know if it would make a difference but... luckily, it did. He became a wonderful gentle gelding that almost anyone could ride. 

The way I looked at it was... it wasn't going to make him worse so it was well worth the try. Thankfully it paid off big time.


----------



## Tarpan (May 6, 2012)

Gelding him can't do him any harm and it will probably improve his attitude. I had my boy gelded before he even came home even though he didn't have a studdy attitude. 

Let those nuts hit the bucket at the vet I say, good riddance!


----------



## Stan (Aug 25, 2011)

SlideStop said:


> A lot of the time the habits will still be there, the horse just won't be a driven by hormones. If you have a stallion who bites he will likely be gelding who bites. There will only be a difference in the intensity of his actions. Not sure if I'm explaining it well, but I hope it helps.
> 
> Also Kudos to you for gelding that stallion! A lot of men feel bad or like owning a stallion because it makes them feel macho.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


your comment A lot of men feel bad. or like owning a stallion because it makes them feel macho

That is absolute clap trap You need to get some life experience. Your comment is nothing but discrimination towards men. 

Most men I know leave the stallion as a stallion because the horse may have atributes in the blood line that you don't have the wisdom to see.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Stan said:


> your comment A lot of men feel bad. or like owning a stallion because it makes them feel macho
> 
> That is absolute clap trap You need to get some life experience. Your comment is nothing but discrimination towards men.
> 
> Most men I know leave the stallion as a stallion because the horse may have atributes in the blood line that you don't have the wisdom to see.


Maybe that is their experience, and a lot of studs do not have the attributes needed to keep their nuts. 

Your assertion that the poster does not have the wisdom to see is equally clap trap


----------



## Stan (Aug 25, 2011)

Golden Horse said:


> Maybe that is their experience, and a lot of studs do not have the attributes needed to keep their nuts.
> 
> Your assertion that the poster does not have the wisdom to see is equally clap trap


I notice you omitted the part about discrimination towards men in the comment made it makes a man feel macho owning a stallion. Dose that mean you also go along with that form of discrimination.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Ay carumba.... Yes Stan.... I live under a rock, have ZERO life experience and I'm a lesbain with a man problem. Oy.. 

I've met so many people who don't nueter their dogs because they "feel bad for the little guy". 

There is a man in the park I ride in who comes down the trail sideways yelling I got a stud at the top of his lungs. His neighbors say he never breeds him (thank God because he is awful looking and isn't very manageable), so what's the point of keeping an unmanageable and ugly stallion?

A trainer down the street got a good looking black draft cross stud from auction. A dead beginner came around intersted in him and begged him not to geld him because he liked his "spark". 

The man at the barrel shows who constantly bragging about his stud. 

Oh yeah, and in my post I said " a lot " of men, not all men. Would your panties become unbunched if I said "some"?

And yes, i believe I can recognise a well bred horse who's worthy of keeping his jewels. If you have psychic powers to see the bloodlines behind the conformation I'm impressed!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Stan said:


> I notice you omitted the part about discrimination towards men in the comment made it makes a man feel macho owning a stallion. Dose that mean you also go along with that form of discrimination.


It means that I didn't realize that if I made a reply I had to cover every single base, I obviously failed to read the instructions on the cover page of this exam.

I don't know that many guys who have studs as their riding horse, around here they tend to ride geldings for work, and have studs to procreate and get into the show pen.

I do know, from past experience, that there are people of both sexes who own studs because they believe that it makes them look more macho, or whatever the female equivalent of that is.


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

I gelded my 3 year old stallion recently, like less than a month ago. He's started to calm down a great deal, isn't as interested in the mares as he was (he was creepy before, would just stand and stare at them all day. LoL) He also doesn't try to bite as much as he was, he's horribly mouthy but it's much more manageable now. All in all, he's starting to turn into a nice calm gelding. We even put him out with a yearling and a pony and he's enjoying having friends.

The gelding part itself was interesting, I've seen a yearling done but those were peanuts in comparison to these.. melons. 

His recovery's going good. He swelled up and closed early, had to peel the scabs off but besides that it's been pretty easy.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

I agree, I've met people of both sexes who don't alter their animals for selfish reasons (one of my biggest pet peeves). I've just noticed it among men more then women.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

